# A new Top di Gamma from De Rosa.. Protos



## nemorino

The first picture of the new De Rosa frame: Protos










It will be the "Top di Gamma" of De Rosa lineup.... next months will arrive another frame, It will be an "aero" frame.

ciao!


----------



## enac

What is the price of the new Protos? And why has De Rosa not been able to secure the sponsorship of a Pro Tour Team? Its a true shame that these great bicycles are not being raced at the highest level of pro racing. The Protos looks strong and meaty. I especially like the removable cable guide on the bottom bracket. It should make the installation of the internally routed cables a lot easier.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Holy s##t! Looks like it's made of granite and as strong too! I like it.


----------



## Fabianinduplo

*Pro Tour Sponsorship*

I'm not sure if it is about not being able to secure such a sponsorship or maybe not wanting it? With only 7,000 frames a year supporting a pro team might simply not be economical.


----------



## SolidSnake03

That bottom bracket looks MASSIVE


----------



## enac

Bottom line ----------De Rosa bicycles need to be raced at the highest levels again.


----------



## SolidSnake03

enac said:


> Bottom line ----------De Rosa bicycles need to be raced at the highest levels again.


You know, as much as I would love to see them under some top pro's at the Tour and Giro I kinda like that they aren't. I feel almost like De Rosa is ok with standing aside and watching the marketing giants battle it out...they just want to make beautiful bikes that mean something.


----------



## merckxman

But, you will De Rosa in some of the other big Italian races...

There is a color photo of the Protos along with image of the cable routing by the BB:

ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: A Peek at De Rosa Protos-Black Label


----------



## MERAKMAN

Noticed they've dropped the integrated seat post thing on their latest model,interesting De Rosa should do that..


----------



## smokva

I never liked integrated seatpost, so great


----------



## MERAKMAN

smokva said:


> I never liked integrated seatpost, so great


I agree, can't see that the benefit out weighs the inconvenience of having such a tiny amount of adjustment on the seat post. Plus limiting frame size factor too, with some models..


----------



## mriddle

*Lets hope its better than their new website....*

Clearly, Ugo and the boys are in need of some website help. My god, the 2 month count down for that POS, over cluttered mess?

Everything I click on plays the same stupid 30 second video.

Love their bikes but what the hell are they thinking?


----------



## MERAKMAN

mriddle said:


> Clearly, Ugo and the boys are in need of some website help. My god, the 2 month count down for that POS, over cluttered mess?
> 
> Everything I click on plays the same stupid 30 second video.
> 
> Love their bikes but what the hell are they thinking?


I like the new website, just think it takes abit of time to get used to, after being so used to old format over the years, but Iike it! Very informative.

On another note, look at pics of new Protos. Underneath it says' Engineered by Marco Genovese'. After abit of research it seems he works (owns?) an Italian composites company called Euro Compositi:

EurocCompositi

and abit about the man himself but I don't speak Italian, anyone help?

EurocCompositi

Interesting......De Rosa still made in Italy..


----------



## Nitemare

New Pictures on De Rosa web site:thumbsup:

Availble in either EPS or Mechanical versions!!

Lovely!!


----------



## pianopiano

*I'm drooling*

That's _easily_ one of the sexiest looking bikes that I have ever seen. :thumbsup:


----------



## nemorino

and even the price is very sexy... 11.000 euro for the protos with Dura Ace di2 or Campy EPS (about 14.500 US $)


----------



## Trialtir USA

I'm glad to see the positive posts surrounding the new Protos. This is truly an amazing bicycle. Tube on tube construction with the option for full customization as well. De Rosa spent over 2 years in development of the Protos and it is way beyond what any of the pictures can show. From the newly designed head tube that offers flat crown to reduce vibration and add stability to the bb cable guide that can be removed to gain 100% access to the interior of the frame this new generation De Rosa had everyone at the presentation drooling.


----------

